
Students demand Plato, Descartes and other white philos. dropped from curriculum - edblarney
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/students-demand-plato-descartes-and-other-white-philosophers-be-dropped-from-curriculum
======
davelnewton
That's both hilarious and truly stupid.

You don't solve the problem by eliminating sources, you solve the problem by
_adding_ sources.

